

SAT Data Tables - tokenadult
http://professionals.collegeboard.com/data-reports-research/sat/data-tables

======
tokenadult
The submitted link includes sublinks to such details as the exact count of
perfect scorers on the SAT in class of 2009 (184 males and 113 females)

[http://professionals.collegeboard.com/profdownload/sat_perce...](http://professionals.collegeboard.com/profdownload/sat_percentile_ranks_composite_cr_m_w.pdf)

and other details. The College Board 2009 College-Bound Seniors: Total Group
Profile Report

[http://professionals.collegeboard.com/profdownload/cbs-2009-...](http://professionals.collegeboard.com/profdownload/cbs-2009-national-
TOTAL-GROUP.pdf)

reports mean scores by student self-reported income category on page 4, table
11. The number of students with no response on family income is fairly high,
and the mean scores of students in that category are similar to the mean
scores of students in middle-class income categories.

------
dkl
Any way to get this in a format other than PDF (so we can play with the data)?

~~~
Anon84
You can use this: <http://linux.die.net/man/1/ps2ascii> to convert the text to
txt...

or you can use something like this: <http://www.arizona-
software.ch/graphclick/> to read the numbers off the plots.

